# Friends in Peyia/Paphos :0)



## Lynds&Dale (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello, 

My Husband & I will be moving to Cyprus hopefully just before summer 2012 so about 18 months to get sorted, love the country been twice a year for 10 years and got married there 4 years ago. We have family that have lived in peyia for 5 years now and we are going to join them can't wait! :clap2:

The only negative we have been left with is my father in law says there are no young people in cyprus and he's worried we might get bored as we have a great social life over here - I want to disagree i have seen so may posts on forums from young people couples & families and I think it would be great if we could make a few friends before we moved! 

So if anyones interested in becoming cyprus pals lol, a bit about us...

Lynds 26 & Dale 37, Dales son will be joining us but he will be nearly 17 by then. Currently live in manchester run a business in cheshire, have a dog that we really want to bring but not sure she could hack the heat :0( Love a laugh & Love life - hate the UK! 

Hope to hear from you 

Lynds & Dale


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

As you may have noticed on the forums that many young families are emigrating and their children are attending Greek and International schools here. I think there is a community of british people in Paphos.


----------



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Lynds and Dale, 

Myself and husband are moving over to Cyprus in February and cant wait ! I think when your moving to a new place it is so important to make friends. We are hoping it wont be to difficult as we are both very outgoing. I am 26 and my husband is 30 so it would be nice to have friends the same age. We are moving to Tala so really not far from peyia. It would be nice to have a chat back and forth. x


----------



## Lynds&Dale (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello! Thanks for getting on touch! I wish we were going 
In February! So what takes u to Cyprus? Where do u live now
Is a permanent move? Do you have facebook? 
Lynds x


----------



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

Lynds&Dale said:


> Hello! Thanks for getting on touch! I wish we were going
> In February! So what takes u to Cyprus? Where do u live now
> Is a permanent move? Do you have facebook?
> Lynds x


Hi guys, 

We are moving to Cyprus for a more relaxed way of life. I have owned my own business for the past 6 years and have just sold up so stress free ! It is definitely a permanent move. You only live once so need to have some fun ! At the moment we live in Stirlingshire Scotland and its bloody freezing ! Myself and Bryan have just entered the world of facebook our friends were saying we better get on before we leave. IF you type in Erin Wallace went to Denny High you will find me. No laughing at some of the photos ! 

Kind Regards 

Erin x


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

*Love a laugh & Love life - hate the UK!*

Sounds like us. We will be moving to Peyia once we have sold our house etc.

You only live once.


----------



## Lynds&Dale (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello Dave & Carrie! 

Thats my saying lol Laugh Love & Live! We love cyprus & cant wait to get out there when we have sold our business, where will you be moving to peyia itself or nearby? Do you have facebook? 

Lynds


----------



## Lynds&Dale (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello again, 

Have you seen how many Erin Wallace there are on facebook? lol whats your photo like so i can pick u out? My names Lindsay Rycroft my picture is me in an orange dress kissing my hubby :0) incase i cant find you, i log into facebook daily so will be easier to email you, But it sounds like we have the same situation we are selling our business also after stressful times wanting a better lifestyle The sunshine makes any day a better day in my world x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We also ended up here after selling a very stressful busines in the Uk and wanting to get away from the depressing weather. Although we have a business here and work hard it is so much less stressful. We love the work and the more relaxed lifestyle here.:clap2::clap2::clap2:
It's a great place to live


----------



## Lynds&Dale (Sep 29, 2010)

Excellent! what kind of work do you do veronica? where do you live? We are really keen to make a few friends before we move as we like to be sociable in the uk we want to make sure we can carry that on with new friends :0)


----------



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

Lynds&Dale said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Have you seen how many Erin Wallace there are on facebook? lol whats your photo like so i can pick u out? My names Lindsay Rycroft my picture is me in an orange dress kissing my hubby :0) incase i cant find you, i log into facebook daily so will be easier to email you, But it sounds like we have the same situation we are selling our business also after stressful times wanting a better lifestyle The sunshine makes any day a better day in my world x


Hi Lynds, 

I think i have found you on facebook and requested you as a friend. Hope its you or someone will be wondering who the hell is that ! 

Erin x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lynds&Dale said:


> Excellent! what kind of work do you do veronica? where do you live? We are really keen to make a few friends before we move as we like to be sociable in the uk we want to make sure we can carry that on with new friends :0)


We live in Konia which is very close to the big roundabout as you come off the motorway.
We have a property marketing business.
If you are the sort of person who likes to get out and about there is a growing community of Geocachers in Cyprus and you can have great fun doing it and meet lots of people. We have only been doing it for a short while and although we have lived here for over 6 years and have always done a lot of exploring Geocaching has taken to all sorts of places we didnt know existed and we have already met some nice people through it.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi! We will be joining paphos in the beginning of next year. We are 28 and 27 years old and we will both be working in Paphos in the same office. We will bring our dog with us, hopefully he will enjoy Cyprus too. 
We definitevely will be Geocoaching with Veronica  She and her husband helped us to find the office and our villa. We are going to live in Tala. Excellent service 
It is good to hear that there are also some young people taking the step, just like we do! We are from Holland and we would like to get to know more people!
Take care! Regards


----------



## Lynds&Dale (Sep 29, 2010)

Hiya, 

Oh excellent to hear you making the move! What kind of business will you be settling in to? Have you been to Cyprus many times berfore? I am glad we are finding young peopl moving over to cyprus as we were told it is a much older crowd and that we would probably be bored with no young people around but we are making friends already! :0)


----------



## Erin (Jan 26, 2009)

ymg said:


> Hi! We will be joining paphos in the beginning of next year. We are 28 and 27 years old and we will both be working in Paphos in the same office. We will bring our dog with us, hopefully he will enjoy Cyprus too.
> We definitevely will be Geocoaching with Veronica  She and her husband helped us to find the office and our villa. We are going to live in Tala. Excellent service
> It is good to hear that there are also some young people taking the step, just like we do! We are from Holland and we would like to get to know more people!
> Take care! Regards


Hi, Myself and husband are moving over at the end of February. When are you guys moving over ? We are also going to live in Tala. We don't have a property yet but going over for a week in January to find something to rent for the first year. What type of work will you be doing ?


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Lynds&Dale said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Husband & I will be moving to Cyprus hopefully just before summer 2012 so about 18 months to get sorted, love the country been twice a year for 10 years and got married there 4 years ago. We have family that have lived in peyia for 5 years now and we are going to join them can't wait! :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi Lynds & Dale, we are moving to Peyia in March 2011, a bit older than you guys, but only in years, 47 me and my wife Rebecca is 41, my eldest son is also moving out he is 24. What part of Manchester you from, we lived in Didsbury for a while before moving to Flixton?

Steve


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I will move for my present work to Cyprus. We are involved in dredging activities and we are setting up the main office in Paphos. I will be the director and my girlfriend will work in the office as wel. So we will both be moving for my boss.
I have visited Paphos for a holiday I believe in 2002 and I really enjoyed it. But you cannot compare a holiday with a stay for an unknown period. In February 2010 I went with my boss to find a suitable office. Mission accomplished! In March I travelled with my girlfriend to Paphos to find a place to stay. Veronica and her husband helped us with our search and we have found and rented a lovely villa in Tala with seaview, nice pool. It is all very private! Excellent! Mission 2 accomplished. We ought to have been there in June, but due to the economic crisis and some other complications we are still waiting to get over to Cyprus! But we will definitively come over soon in 2011.  We cannot wait!
What will you be doing for a business?


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

Wife and I moved out a month or so ago and many visits.
We have young twins, a little over two years old.
We also brouht over our nine year old doggie.
There does seem to be an increased number of pre-retirement people moving over.

Like you say plenty of time to get things organised but you'll be surprised how time flies.
Good luck
Dorsetfam


----------



## monkey hanger (Jan 30, 2011)

Hiya Lyn were moving over next year when our daughter 16 finishes college ... were putting 2 houses up for sale jan 2012 so hopefully be out there by the summer... im also looking to find some friends beore we move so if u ever fancy a chat check me outon facebook ... Angie Allison from hartlepool ...


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, we are coming over in 4 weeks, 3 days and 9hrs, not though we are counting, we have also sold a proportion of our stressful business, however we still have a proportion of the internet side that we will be running from Cyprus, cant wait until we get out of damp, grey over priced UK, Peyia here we come.

Steve + Rebecca


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

monkey hanger said:


> Hiya Lyn were moving over next year when our daughter 16 finishes college ... were putting 2 houses up for sale jan 2012 so hopefully be out there by the summer... im also looking to find some friends beore we move so if u ever fancy a chat check me outon facebook ... Angie Allison from hartlepool ...


Hahah!!! Monkey Hanger, I wondered whether you were from Hartlepool with a name like that.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Everbody should organise some sort of get together.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Been poorly*



Veronica said:


> Hahah!!! Monkey Hanger, I wondered whether you were from Hartlepool with a name like that.


Hi Veronica
Well you know what these monkey Hangers are , think that people are spying on them. lol
Carol says hows Denis is he better after his op. Been in Hospital myself right over the new year with double pneumonia, All started with a chest infection, slowly on the mend. 
Will Glad when June comes and enjoy a few Keos and a bit of Sun.
As mentioned if there is a meet up in the middle 2 weeks of June count Carol and my self in. we will be staying at the Agnipor in Paphos :focus:
Cheers to all living the dream 
David


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Monty said:


> Hi Veronica
> Well you know what these monkey Hangers are , think that people are spying on them. lol
> Carol says hows Denis is he better after his op. Been in Hospital myself right over the new year with double pneumonia, All started with a chest infection, slowly on the mend.
> Will Glad when June comes and enjoy a few Keos and a bit of Sun.
> ...


Hi David,
I'm glad to hear your are recovering. I know pneumonia can really knock you back. Dennis is feeling good, just a bit sore still but well on the mend.
It would be really good if we can have a big get together with everyone in june. 
We will have to start makingsome plans and get names of those who can be there.
I will start a new thread for it.


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, we are moving out may this year to the paphos area, I'm 31 and my husbands 38. We will be continuing to run our UK business as it is now web based. Look forward to meeting you all soon!lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Jessls, we are out there in 4 weeks, on line business also, what is your business, also has Andria contacted you from Landntours?

Steve


----------



## monkey hanger (Jan 30, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hahah!!! Monkey Hanger, I wondered whether you were from Hartlepool with a name like that.


Hahaha carnt beleive how many people know about us hangers lol


----------



## Lynds&Dale (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello!! 

Always looking to make friends before we movce to Cyprus I really wish we could move now but logistically we have to be looking feb/mar 2013 still trying to sell our business!! Anyone fancy a chat on facebook please add me :0) lindsay rycroft from manchester would love to hear from you x


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

So when is this big meet up?


----------



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Ex pat cyprus friends*

Hi Linda,

I am starting college in September (1 year level 3 NVQ nail technician) which I complete in July 2012. Once completed I too will be moving to Peyia.:clap2:

Unlike you I have never been to Cyprus but I have lived in the Greek Islands and loved it there.

I will eventually be looking to start my own business but for the first year I will rent an apartment and then look to start a business (beauty salon)

Im not going into this with my eye's closed and am doing all my homework and as much research as possible. Any advise would be greatly appreciated and making new friends would be a bonus.

A bit about me. Im 40 years young (21 lol not) live in Devon but originally from halifax west yorkshire. Man U mad lol. Love animals and hoping to bring my moggy "Cloe" with me. I love life and I am single with no children. Too busy consentrating on starting over and getting a recognised qualification behind me. Want to meet genuine and honest friends and start a new life in a beautiful country.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Regards Katie  



Lynds&Dale said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Husband & I will be moving to Cyprus hopefully just before summer 2012 so about 18 months to get sorted, love the country been twice a year for 10 years and got married there 4 years ago. We have family that have lived in peyia for 5 years now and we are going to join them can't wait! :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Katie
I'm moving over to Cyprus, Paphos area in March 2012. My 21 year old son is coming with me to start with but he's going to see if he likes it before commiting where as I'm never coming back to the UK  well apart from visits to family of course.
I've just turned 41 (only in years & not in any other way lol)and have decided it's now or never. I've been talking about moving to Cyprus for a few years and decided the time is right so off I'm going and I honestly can't wait.... I too am a yorkshire lass! If you want to keep in touch then that would be great maybe we could help each other out on the way.
Lisa




kathe6970 said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> I am starting college in September (1 year level 3 NVQ nail technician) which I complete in July 2012. Once completed I too will be moving to Peyia.:clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Hi Lisa!!!!*

Hi Lisa,

Ah cool, another Yorkshire Lass!! :clap2:

It would be great to keep intouch. I think when you move to another country it is great to have established friendships in preparation and it also makes it less daunting.

And your more or less the same age as me. (Even better lol) And I couldnt agree with you more, 40 for me is the new 20 lol.

What has made you made the decision to move to Cyprus? For me it's because it's a beautiful Country, The people are so friendly and I see it as a great way to start over with my new Qualification (Once I Qualify)

Are you renting or buying? And if you are renting have you found an agent? If not there are some beautifull fully furnished properties for less than $400 euros per month (Thats for Peyia) but havent decided on exactly where in Paphos (Advise would be great). I too am never coming back :clap2:!!

I plan to hopefully find a job in a Hotel Spa or beauty Salon but obviously I will have to wait and see as September is a long time away.

Im sure your son will love it. There is so much to do in Cyprus. It would be great to keep intouch hun. 

Hope to hear from you again soon. xx:clap2: lane:



leesa13 said:


> Hi Katie
> I'm moving over to Cyprus, Paphos area in March 2012. My 21 year old son is coming with me to start with but he's going to see if he likes it before commiting where as I'm never coming back to the UK  well apart from visits to family of course.
> I've just turned 41 (only in years & not in any other way lol)and have decided it's now or never. I've been talking about moving to Cyprus for a few years and decided the time is right so off I'm going and I honestly can't wait.... I too am a yorkshire lass! If you want to keep in touch then that would be great maybe we could help each other out on the way.
> Lisa
> ...


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi again Katie thanks for replying  i'm at work at the mo so i'll PM you when i get home and let you know my plans etc. Happy days eh!! 
Lisa


----------



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Hi Lisa!!*

No worries Lisa...Can't wait!! Definitely happy Days ahead huni!! :clap2:



leesa13 said:


> Hi again Katie thanks for replying  i'm at work at the mo so i'll PM you when i get home and let you know my plans etc. Happy days eh!!
> Lisa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are plenty of us Yorkshire folks here
Well strictly speaking I am just an honourary Yorkshire person as I lived there for over 20 years before moving here but my hubby is Yorkshire born and bred, never lived anywhere but close to his home patch until we moved here


----------



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi veronica,

oh great! Another Yorkshire Lady. this is Great!! can you give me any advise on moving out to Oaphos? Not sure if you read my previous comments but I will be going to college for a year to do an advanced nail technician course and then on completion I will be up up and away to Join my fellow expats!

I don't drive so Id like to know about things such as public transport and can you give me an idea about the need for English Speaking nail technicians as this is what I hope to do mobile.

Any advise will be greatly appreciated in preparation.

Thank you! kate


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kathe6970 said:


> Hi veronica,
> 
> oh great! Another Yorkshire Lady. this is Great!! can you give me any advise on moving out to Oaphos? Not sure if you read my previous comments but I will be going to college for a year to do an advanced nail technician course and then on completion I will be up up and away to Join my fellow expats!
> 
> ...


Hi Kate,
I can't really advise you about the need for nail technicians as I don't really takem much notice ofthingsl ike that to be honest.
I can however assure you that the public transport around paphos is quite good so you shouldn't have much trouble with getting around.
My question though is how you intend to do your job as a mobile nail tech if you don't drive Although the public transport is ok I can't see it working all that well for business purposes.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Veronica, Hmmm, I see what you mean.

Well, I plan on Buying a moped at some point. 

I am hoping to find a job in a Hotel Spa. I see on the Internet that there are jobs to be had in my line of work.

I notice there are some amazing furnished rental properties. Can you tell me how come there so cheap. When I lived in Greece I was paying 700 euros a month for a 2 bed. Some of the ones I have seen in paphos are stunning and are 250-350 per month.

have you heard of a letting agents called 'Fine properties Cyprus'? this is where I have seen these and they are beautiful but very cheap.

Thanks again

kate



Veronica said:


> Hi Kate,
> I can't really advise you about the need for nail technicians as I don't really takem much notice ofthingsl ike that to be honest.
> I can however assure you that the public transport around paphos is quite good so you shouldn't have much trouble with getting around.
> My question though is how you intend to do your job as a mobile nail tech if you don't drive Although the public transport is ok I can't see it working all that well for business purposes.
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kathe6970 said:


> Hi Veronica, Hmmm, I see what you mean.
> 
> Well, I plan on Buying a moped at some point.
> 
> ...



I havn't heard of this company. Do remember though that if something looks very cheap there is often a reason for it. Pictures on the internet do not always tell the full story. For instance it may be that the property is lovely but in a very bad area etc.
The good about rentals though if you are not happy there you can move


----------



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi veronica,

Yes, thats what I thought.

I will check out the link to your message and any other advise would be much appreciated. though I have lived overseas before I have never been o Cyprus but I have many friends who have and they all give great reports. Also its great that there is a large expat community so that helps alot!

Be intouch soon. Thank you x


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> There are plenty of us Yorkshire folks here
> Well strictly speaking I am just an honourary Yorkshire person as I lived there for over 20 years before moving here but my hubby is Yorkshire born and bred, never lived anywhere but close to his home patch until we moved here


Hi Veronica nice to hear theres plenty of Yorkshire folk already out there, where abouts in Yorkshire was it that you lived before moving? I'm from Barnsley in South Yorkshire and although I do love a lot of things about my home town theres a lot to dislike too... and I'm sure I'm going to love Cyprus just as much if not more, I'm looking forward to the new start and hopefully meeting some of you expats already settled over there.
Roll in next year :clap2:
Lisa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Hi Veronica nice to hear theres plenty of Yorkshire folk already out there, where abouts in Yorkshire was it that you lived before moving? I'm from Barnsley in South Yorkshire and although I do love a lot of things about my home town theres a lot to dislike too... and I'm sure I'm going to love Cyprus just as much if not more, I'm looking forward to the new start and hopefully meeting some of you expats already settled over there.
> Roll in next year :clap2:
> Lisa


We lived on the edge of the North York Moors. (Heartbeat country)
It was a lovely area to live but we were fed up of the long grey winters.
We have been here nearly 7 years and don't regret the move for a minute.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We lived on the edge of the North York Moors. (Heartbeat country)
> It was a lovely area to live but we were fed up of the long grey winters.
> We have been here nearly 7 years and don't regret the move for a minute.


Oh its gorgeous there but I agree about the grey winters, even grey springs & summers nowadays. Believe it or not I had to put my central heating on all day one day this week! In the middle of June!!


----------

